# Anyone in the UP (Michigan).......?



## momtomany (Sep 26, 2009)

Hubby and I are thinking of getting a vacation property in the UP that will eventually be our latelife homestead. We live on 10 acres now, would like to live on 60 plus. Looking at the Skandia area, or anywhere outside of Marquette but would like to hear about other areas...... Anyone live up there or look at properties up there? Dh wants to have sheep, I want to grow our own food......and off the grid for the most part. Looking at building our own place, bit by bit, year by year.....until we are ready to move up, and kids are older......


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

we lived in the U.P. for 10 years, and still have a 40 acre farm outside of calumet that we will retire to unless something else comes up. there are some very resourceful people there. wind energy would be doable in many areas. solar is possible, but winter can be very cloudy, and overcast for days on end. calumet more so than other areas. hydro would be another possibility if you have a creek on the property. a lot of people heat with wood.
we enjoyed our time there. it helps to like playing in the snow, because there sure is a lot if it, and the winters can be long. it also helps to take a winter vacation to a warm sunny area. breaks things up a bit. good luck in your search. you will find something you like.


keith


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

Dh and I are doing the same thing. Looking for a place now for vacation home, where we will eventually retire (8 years).
We have run across several properties we like..we just need a little more cash and we need to decide on an area. We like it all!
My favorite spots are Bruce Crossing/Ontanogan and Rock.
Dh likes Cedarville and the halfway up the Keewenaw.

Plenty of elbow room up there, especially if you are willing to be off-grid. I'm not sure I want to do that-but DH may be able to convince me.

Good luck in your search.
Martha


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I was nosing out and here is a home with very little land but owner financing. On google maps its located at 26 North St., Wakefield.

http://www.forsalebyowner.com/listi...m_medium=csv&utm_campaign=listing+syndication


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

WE moved to the UP last June after looking for nearly three years. We had both lived here before; he near the Soo and I near Houghton. We were limited by the need to sell our home downstate and having a very low income. As things worked out, we made an offer on nearly 12 acres with a "roofed over" mobile home and pole barn while visiting here. We did this despite not selling our place and on the advice of the realtor to "tie the place up for awhile." After making the offer we went to lunch with my father and got a shock: he offered to give me my inheritance NOW instead of at his death. This, coupled with what we had saved enabled us to buy the place. We returned home (northern Lower Michigan) and sold our old place on a land contract a week later. NOTHING was selling where we lived and we did what we felt we had to do in order to move. Thus far the contract sale has gone well and we have settled in here.

However, despite being familiar with the area where we currently live, we would advise anyone looking to relocate to really, really, really check out the neighborhood, no matter if you buy on a city block or in the middle of nowhere. We live in a recreational area that is popular with fishermen, hunters and drunks, to put it mildly. There are lots of summer residents and only six households on a three mile stretch of road in the winter. That's fine with us but it had become a nightmare with the neighbors who border our land. The previous owner had allowed anyone and everyone to use it as a dumping ground, a fact we didn't know until the snow melted. The township blight ordinance is not enforced; the neighbors have boats, cars, snowmobiles, sheds and refuse across the property line and none of them agree with where the lines really are. We were shown where they were but ended up spending $2300 to have a survey done this fall. Now that the survey stakes are in place two neighbors still ignore them and one has torn a fence down twice. The adjoining neighbors live on lots that are about 100x100 and we have four lots plus acreage to the north of them. It's a neighborhood of "good old boys" who have always done things a certain way and we're the new guys on the block who don't fit in. WE don't drink alcohol, we don't let our dog run loose and unlicensed, we don't litter on the roadsides or other people's land, we don't hunt, and we don't break in to neighboring camps.

Despite this, we love our home and the area and are determined to remain here but it has become lonely and we don't look forward to spring when one seasonal neighbor returns. WE will be fencing our entire property and much of his junk will have to be moved. Instead of spreading the stuff to his adjoining lot he has spread it on our land - for years - and therein lies the challenge. 

We looked in nearly every area of the UP before settling here and are familiar with all the areas other posters have already mentioned. If anyone would like additional info feel free to contact us.


----------



## FreshPaint (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All:

KKat I would call the township supervisor and see if he could do anything.I do not know Keweenaw's township supervisor but Calumet's is Paul Letho.Maybe 
a few complaints to him and a little heat could do the trick?Also there is the County Sheriff there in Eagle River and I'm sure they some kind of law on the books about dumping that they could enforce.Just because they are "good old boys" doesn't make them above the law.If this doesn't get you any results I would start taking pictures and document everything these G.O.B do and take your information to a lawyer. Just my two cents worth.

Freshpaint


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

Freshpaint,

Thanks for the tips but we reside in Houghton County, near the Keweenaw line and our township official has been a deadbeat. I have supplied him with photos and he emailed and said he'd look into it - three months ago.

I hope my post doesn't discourage people from looking for real estate in the UP. It's just highly advisable to check out the neighborhood thoroughly before making a committment.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We bought our place in 1990, 37 acres and a half mile of frontage on Big Bay De Noc. It is east of Rapid River near Jacs Corners. We bought it on a land contract and the fellow we bought it from asked if we still wanted it the next day after walking the property lines. We have the US goverment for one neighbour, the state for another one and two regular people. (1. One of the regulars is still an outsider despite his family living there since 1956. (2. The other regular was born and raised in the area and doesn't have a very good reputation with the other people in the area.
We do not have power to the property as they want $8000.00 to run it the 2500 feet and they won't allow any one else to run it and them hook it up.
We had a fellow come on the property and cut fire wood. I was there then so called the sheriff who came right away and found the guy even though he had left the area. No more problems with that.
Had a problem with people running ATV's, Motorcycles, SUV's and 4x4 pick ups on the beach but a couple of gates stopped that then a couple years latter the goverment blocked their trails with big huge rocks. Had some one steal pine tree limbs I had cut to make wreaths with. I told a fellow in the village I was going to call the law as I seen the truck and the color. Two days latter the limbs were back.
You probably will always be an outsider despite going to all the township meetings, church gatherings, and all the town ship functions. Just the way it is ifin your mom and dad didn't get born there yous an outsider.
Oh they are freindly enough stop you on the road when your walking and ask how things are ask do you want a ride some place, seen any deer, shoot all the youtes you see. But your still an outsider.

 Al


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

Alleyyooper,

Oh how I agree with your observations. I originally moved to the UP with my parents when I was 3-1/2 years old. By the time I started school we had bought a farm. I grew up in this area, graduated from one of the local schools and have now left the area four times since 1974. 

It's still a beautiful area and there are good people throughout the UP but most areas have their pockets of people who don't want any outsiders; don't accept any kind of change; and don't take well to someone doing something different, i.e. we planted additional pine trees in our front yard. This was seen as trying to block their view of our home and us being snobbish. I think it all goes back to the fact that we haven't maintained the status quo on this land and we don't drink. WE even told a few neighbors it's fine if they stop by with a beer in their hand - we just don't partake. But in their mind if we don't drink we're passing judgement on them. Oh well.

We dearly wish there were other newcomers in our area. It gets lonely at times, especially being way out of town on a dead end road. We're getting older and I doubt there is anyone nearby we could call for help. On the other hand we're the only ones within miles who are serios preppers so bearing a forest fire or house fire we could stay here for months on end without needing a thing - except company.

We looked around Cooks and Rapid River but decided to locate closer to my familiy. They have spent little time here either as they're all busy and look down on our lifestyle. Oh well again!

Hope all you wanna be Yoopers and current ones have a great holiday season and stay warm!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've lived in the UP for 30 plus years. If you raise sheep, be prepared to out wit the wolves and coyotes. Many areas are unsuitable for growing corn, because of the cold heavy soil and the short cooler summers.

For vacation property, those limitatiions are less important.


----------



## FreshPaint (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All:

KKat you must be near Copper City or Bumble town?

FreshPaint


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

We're near Gay.


----------



## FreshPaint (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi All:

KKats you aren't too far away I'm in Albion (Loc.). How close are you to the Gay Bridge? Good fishing underneath the bridge spring and fall.

FreshPaint


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, it is good fishing there though we did not go there this year. Too many projects around here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Now even though I am considered an outsider since I wasn't born in the area, the people are still human beings.
Like I said if we are walking down the road or doing some thing near the road many take the time to stop and say hello. Of course I always felt that was just being :shrug: nosey. I've also had then tell me if Ineed some thing while I am there and don't have it stop by and ask if they have it.
I am sure if I was hurt and need medical help they would help. Like I said they are people them selves after all.
Just don't expect to be invited to a party they may bwe having.

 Al


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

double post


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

We just left da U.P. in October....... the things you do for love :help:



momtomany said:


> Looking at the Skandia area, or anywhere outside of Marquette but would like to hear about other areas


We lived in the Skandia area and are very familiar with all of Marquette county and western Alger county. 
If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask!  

*Many* people have done exactly what you folks hope to do!


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

The U.P. is one of my most favorite places in the U.S. I have alot of family around Baraga and L'Anse. Most I have never met but they all treat me like a long lost brother.
I was hunting up there one year and was one a big buck track that I followed for miles and miles. It started getting dark and I headed for the sound of a road instead of back tracking. I was about 5 miles from my truck when I made it to the road. Started walking back in the dark carrying a high powered rifle on my shoulder. The very FIRST car that drove by stopped and gave me a ride. They are some of the friendliest people in world.
But yes, They like to drink alittle and laugh alot. They are some pranksters.


----------



## yoopermom (Feb 9, 2009)

We've "only" lived in the UP for fifteen years, but the one thing I've really noticed is how *different* the UP is from north to south, and east to west. We're in the southern tip, only 60 miles from Green Bay, and 30-40 miles from 3 different towns of 10K plus people, so we have less reliance on tourism, and more of an infrastructure. Our land prices are still relatively cheap, especially since there are at least some jobs to be had. OTOH, I worked in the Iron country last year, and it was much more "rural". (This seems to be true of most of the middle of the UP, no wonder they draw the time zone line through there!) The Houghton/Marquette strip is very nice. 

We like it here, but will *always* be "outsiders".

Terri


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

We finally moved to the Soo this summer. Our neighbors are very nice and helpful. Around here there are some areas I probably would not live but we talked to the neighbors before we bought our land outside of town and got the lay of the land so to speak. Can't wait to sell our in town house and get out to our land which was part of an old 100 acre farm.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all

found out if ya leave the Lower Michigan attitude at the big mac they will treat ya great:goodjob:

ya know your doing ok wen the lift bridge operator blows the horn at you wen ya cross and waves at you

we live in lake linden during the summer due to seasonal work in calumet 

funny thing is the locals think that the trools are below the lift bridge in houghton/handcock:hysterical:

hopefully this year we will settle in Keweenaw county

we will be back mid April to November[or longer]

hope to meet ya all in the future

Doc.


----------

